# Gadgets That Work



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There are lures that catch fish, but there are lures that catch fisherman!

The other day, I was in an Edwin Watts store and there was a wall about 10' wide, about 7' tall, (taller than me and I'm 6'7" tall), and the whole wall was filled with gadgets for golf.

There were some that made sense like tees designed so the ball would be teed up the same height every time. There were some gadgets made to put a straight line on your ball. There was one that spins your ball so you can find out whether it's balanced or not. You then put a ball around it to line up a putt. There was a small tube you put three balls into and hang on the outside of your bag so if you want to hit a mulligan, you don't have to waste time reaching into your golf bag. (I guess someone in this world is that lazy.)

What have you seen that is a useful gadget. What have you seen that gave you a good laugh at it's foolishness?


----------



## newtogolf2 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was just on a website and saw a golf ball that starts flashing brightly for 5 minutes after you hit it, requires no batteries and lasts for 1080 hits. Seems pretty good if like me you are prone to slicing things into the rough a lot!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I was at the golf show in London earlier this year and they had a golf ball that turned bright flourescent colours when you wore their special sunglasses.

The only drawback I can see is that you would have to play your entire round of golf looking like Ray Charles, and you would have to part with something stupid like £30 per set.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I see a lot of people using the ball spinner. It helps find the natural plane of momentum, so when you tee it up it goes just a bit straighter.

I don't think it helps on putts.

What does anyone think of the new brush tees, you think they really work?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

newtogolf2 said:


> I was just on a website and saw a golf ball that starts flashing brightly for 5 minutes after you hit it, requires no batteries and lasts for 1080 hits. Seems pretty good if like me you are prone to slicing things into the rough a lot!


I haven't heard of that one. At 80 shots a round, that would be about 13 and a half rounds. I wonder if a golf ball could tolerate 13 rounds, much less still light up after being hit hard for that long.

I've seen the brush tees, but I haven't tried them. I doubt I could see, hear, feel smell or taste a difference in the tee I use.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I've seen the brush tees, but I haven't tried them. I doubt I could see, hear, feel smell or taste a difference in the tee I use.


Depends where you put it.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I like the Sky Caddy - GPS for Golf courses; depending if I get a club membership next year or now whether I will buy one.

I like Brush Tees; if nothing else they give a CONSTANT ball height.


----------



## mattfalcon (Sep 18, 2006)

I always use the golf ball spinner and it helps a lot with my putting. I think that Dave Pelz recommends it in his book also.

Matt


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a friend who is in the local South Florida sectional PGA. They all use the range finders now. It saves time and often corrects poorly marked yardag plates.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> I have a friend who is in the local South Florida sectional PGA. They all use the range finders now. It saves time and often corrects poorly marked yardag plates.


If you want a range finder, select one that works. The Sky Golf GPS is far better and more accurate than the lazer Bushnell units. I have used them both and there is no comparison because the lazer types must have something to reflect off of. On a cloudy day, a pin in the shade, or if a bunker is behind the flag, the reading will be wrong. With the Sky Golf, once your course is loaded into the unit, it will be dead on. It even gives you distances to hazards as well as front, center and rear green measurements.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

if you stand near a yardage plate and then use it, you will know if you are not on the pin.. as it should not be off by more than a few yards. Lazers don't care if it's sunny or shady, they bounce off anything.


----------



## greggomatic76 (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe it is just me but does anyone miss the simplicity of golf? Back in the day when it was your swing that mattered and not how much you had spend on gear and such? I can't afford gadgets and fancy clubs...but it seems like I have more fun than the guys that can.


----------



## rballhcp2 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hear 14 clubs, a ball and practise work pretty well! They'd be the "gadgets" I'd have.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

rballhcp2 said:


> I hear 14 clubs, a ball and practice work pretty well! They'd be the "gadgets" I'd have.


WARNING - WARNING - WARNING... We have a realist here !!!!!!!!!  

A very profound statement.


----------



## rballhcp2 (Sep 20, 2006)

DennisM said:


> WARNING - WARNING - WARNING... We have a realist here !!!!!!!!!
> 
> A very profound statement.


I thought so!  I just think there is a limit to most gadgets. Nothing beats getting out on the course or driving range for me!


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

*The Medicus*

The *Medicus* swing corrector has been around for a very long time. There must be something to it. Anybody use one?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> The *Medicus* swing corrector has been around for a very long time. There must be something to it.


Sleek advertising, maybe?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Sleek advertising, maybe?


ROFL... What is there that we buy that DOESN'T have itself surrounded with sleek advertising?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

DivotHead said:


> The *Medicus* swing corrector has been around for a very long time. There must be something to it. Anybody use one?


I have been using the Medicus in the past month and it has helped me improve my ability to achieve a more repeatable swing. The advantage of the club is that you can actually hit balls with it. At home, I use it to groove the swing. At the range, I hit balls with it to after warming up with wedges. It goes as far as my 5 iron.

I have considered the Driver version but there are very few people who have responded to my post on it - so not many have tried it or at least visit golf forums.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> The advantage of the club is that you can actually hit balls with it.


I have 14 of those!


----------

